# lemans shocks question



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i have a 67 lemans 326 and im setting new front shocks 4 it and i would like to know witch would be a good performace shock to get. kyb, bilstein edlebrock, exc. thank you for any info.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I have KYB gas-adjust on my 67 Camaro and they were a huge improvement over the worn out hydraulic shocks that it had. Are they the best of the 3 ? Probably not. They seem to be priced as an entry level gas/performance shock. Of the 3 I think the Bilsteins are going to be the best for handling but also the highest priced. If you are going to use the car for cruising and not road racing, any of them will work well.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I put KYB gas-a-justs on the front of my '67 25 years and 120,000 miles ago. They're still working fine (I am a bit surprised!) and they were a huge improvement over the worn out stock shocks. I have no idea how they've lasted this long.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks guys. i was leading towards the kyb because they were a little cheaper than the bilstien. i found the gas-a-just for 23$ compared to 75# for the bilstein. im rebiulding the entire front and rear susp so anywhere i can save a little will help. thanks.


----------

